# لدي مشروع جديد و ضخم .. ما مراحل إدارة المشروع من وجهة نظر عملية ؟



## أ بـو بـد ر (3 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم​ 
من الممكن أن أستلم مشروع ضخم ( أو على الأقل أكون مشارك فيه ) لتنفيذ شبكة WAN ( شبكات ) على مستوى البلد . و نحن نعتبر المالك لهذا المشروع و التنفيذ على مقاول . و أود أن أتعرف على ملامح إدارة هذا المشروع .​ 
لدي المعرفة بمنهج الـ PMI في إدارة المشاريع .. و لكني أجد دائما صعوبة في المواءمة بين الكلام النظري في الـ PMBOK و واقع إدارة المشاريع في شركتي . ربما لضعف خبرتي الحقيقية و ربما لضعف منهجية إدارة المشاريع لدى الشركة التي أعمل بها .​ 
على كل حال ، أود معرفة مراحل إدارة المشروع بشكل عام . يعني مثلا في البداية الآن و بعد أن قمنا بما يسمى الـ Kick of meeting ، ما الخطوات التالية في المشروع ؟​ 
و شكرا​


----------



## The Shooter (3 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالبداية تحتاج حاجة اسمها التشارت للمشروع عشان تقدر تبني عليه الـ Wbs 
التشارت اهو :
اسم المشروع 
اهدافه 
السورس تبعه ( المواد المحتاجة في عملية الانشاء + ادوات الانشاء ) 
المان باور ( الموارد البشريه ) 
التكلفة
فترة التنفيث
المنجمنت سكوب بشكل عام 

بعدها نقدر نساعدك في انشاء الـ Wbs 

انا لسا مبتدا في هذا المجال .. بس اتمنى اني اقدر افيدك ولو الشي البسيط 

بانتظار الاخوان المحترفين

لك التحية والتقدير


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (3 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكرك أخوي على الرد و جزاك الله خير

هو إدارة مشروع التنفيذ ستكون عند المقاول .. نحن المالك .. و لكن قسمنا يسمى إدارة مشاريع الاتصالات .. و نعتبر من وجهة نظر شركتنا نحن الذين ندير المشروع .

لذلك أعتقد أن مدير المشروع عند المقاول هو الذي سيقوم بإنشاء الـ Wbs ... أليس كذلك ؟


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (3 نوفمبر 2008)

اما وانك اخونا ابو بدر ُتعد ممثلا المالك

اذا السؤال هل يوجد جهاز اشراف يتابع العمل مع المقاول ام لا ؟

اذا كان لا 
فستأخذ انت وفريق العمل معك دور المشرف
وتتابع الاعمال مع المقاول كإشراف ومتابعة زمنية وجودة

اول شيء يجب اعلام المقاول باستلام موقع العمل و توقيع لجنة الاستلام

ثم تطلب من المقاول تقديم البرنامج الزمني الملخص 
وكذلك البرنامج الزمني المفصل

ولابد ان تتوافق مع المقاول في المستندات التي ستتبادلونها مثل:
طلبات فحص الاعمال للاستلام
خطابات تعليمات الموقع
مستندات التقديمات لمخططات(رسومات) الورشة للاعتماد
مستندات التقديمات لاعتماد المواد
وهكذا والتي يسمونها Template
وتحديد موعد للاجتماع الاسبوعي لمتابعة الاعمال من حيث المشاكل وحلولها بالموقع
وتجهيز مكان للمكاتب وطرق لحفظ الملفات ( Filing)
ومكان لحفظ العينات المعتمدة (Sampge Room)

وطبعا الاشياء المالية من دفعة مقدمة وخلافة في الاغلب تكون مع الادارات المالية

وبعد تقديم المقاول للبرنامج الزمني تبدأ في مراجعته تفصيليا 
ومراجعة توالي الاعمال والمدد الزمنية لها من حيث صحتها ومنطقيتها وامكانية تطبيقها
ثم تعتمد البرنامج الذي يكون متوافقا مع المدة الزمنية الكلية للمشروع

ثم تتابع التنفيذ من خلال متابعة هذا البرنامج من حيث مدى التزام المقاول ونسب انجاز الاعمال مع ما تم اعتماده بالبرنامج الزمني 

ولابد ان يكون لديك مخططا (Planning Engr.) لاستخراج التقارير ومتابعة المقاول 
ثم تتابع جودة الاعمال من خلال مراجعة الاعمال بطلبات الفحص التي يقدمها المقاول 
وكذلك مراجعة التقديمات من مخططات او مواد لاعتمادها او رفضها او اعتمادها بالملاحظات 
ولها اكواد 
A =Approved
B=Approved as noted
C=Resubmit

وهكذا

ولابد من تطبيق العلوم التسع لمنهجية PMI
خلال العمليات الخمس لتلك المنهجية
وقد تهتم انت كممثل مالك ببعضها وليس كلها
فلن يكون هناك متابعة تكاليف او توريدات مواد وعمالة 
كذلك اعداد البرنامج الزمني وتحليل البنود واستخراج ال WBS فسيكون على عاتق الشركة المقاول

و عموما هي اساليب تيسر ادارة المشروع ومتابعته 

وانصحك اخي الكريم بمراجعة الموضوع التالي بعنوان:
مسئوليات واعمال مهندس الاشراف بالمشروع
بالرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85667.html

ولو اي استفسار فلن يبخل علينا اخوتنا الزملاء بالاجابة على تساؤلاتك
في اي مرحلة كانت


وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير أخي و أستاذي نهر النيل 

ما قصرت بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن مشهور (4 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ/ أبو بدر المحترم 
لا تقلق من كون المشروع ضخـم وربما تكون مسؤولاً عنه بالكامل ، أو ضمن أعضاء الفريق الممثل للمالك . فكلـنا بدأنا مثلك تماماً . ​ 
هناك خطوات/مراحل مهمة يجب أخذها في الإعتبار :​ 
بداية المشروع: وقد قمـتم بالفعل بعقد " إجتماع إنطلاق المشروع" (Kick Off Meeting) وفيه يتم تقديم / التعريف بأطراف العقد : المقاول ، الإستشاري ، ممثلو المالك . وأفترض أنه قد سبق ذلك إخطار المقاول (كتابة) بإسم ممثل المالك - المهندس (Engineer) - وباقي مساعديه مع توضيح مهام وصلاحيات كل فرد من ممثلي المالك (فريق العمل) . وكذلك بالنسبة للإستشاري (إذا وجد) .
ثم الطلب إلى المقاول بتسمية ممثله في العـقـد ونوابه - مع تحديد صلاحيتهم - وكذلك ضرورة تقدمه بالضمانات والتأمينات ، وبرنامج/خطة التنفيذ/العمـل ، وباقي المستندات المنصوص عليها بالعقد - كما أشار الأخ/ نهر النييل - ويتم كذلك تحديد مقر المشروع الذي ستعقد به الإجتماعات الدورية وإحتياجاته (وهذه من مسؤوليات المقاول) . وربما يتم مناقشة خطة عمل المشروع الواردة بالمناقصة ، وما إذا كانت لدى المقاول بدائل/ تحفظات يرغب في مناقشتها (خلال أو عقب الإجتماع) .

وبما أن المشروع - كما فهمت - هو تمديد شبكة (أرضية/هوائية ؟) على مستوى البلد ، فأفترض حصول تنسيق مع الجهات/السلطات المعـنية (خدمات تحتية ، المرور ، البيئة ، ...) لما يحمله المشروع من أعمال حفر وإغلاق طرق وإستحداث طرق بديلة وخلافه ، وربما تحديد أماكن مؤقتة للتخزين . 
أنا هنا أتكلم بصفة عامة ، ولا أعرف ما إذا كان المشروع سيخترق المدينة أم سيكون بأطرافها .​ 
ولا أعتقد أنه يمكن تسليم الموقع (البلد) للمقاول ، ولكن في الغالب سيتم تنـفـيذ العمـل على مراحل (Phases) ، وهنا يتم تحديد إحداثيات الموقع/المرحلة وتسليمه للمقاول كمنطقة مجال العمـل . وإبلاغ السلطات المعنية بغرض التنسيق . وهذه المعلومات حتماً ستكون ضرورية لشركة التأمين لتحديد مجال تغطية بوليصة التأمين على سبيل المثال .​ 
سينـتظر فريق العمل والإستشاري تقدم المقاول بالمعلومات المذكورة ، حيث سيقوم الإستشاري بمراجعتها والتعليق عليها والتقدم بتوصيات لقبولها أو رفضها ، ومن ثم تعرض تلك التوصيات على فريق العمـل للبت بشأنها .​ 
أهم تلك المعلومات هي " خطة العمـل " المقترحة من قبل المقاول ، والتي يجب دراستها بتأن من حيث تقسيم المشروع إلى مراحل - كما ذكرنا - ومدى فاعلية هذا التقسيم وجدارته ، وإستطلاع رأي السلطات المحلية فيما قد ينجـم من تأثيراتها (أي خطة العمـل) على المنطقة .
أنا هنـا أفترض وجود أعمال إغلاق طرق وأعمال حفر وخلافه قد تستوجب الحصول على موافقات محلية ، فضلاً عن ضرورة تحذير سكان المنطقة بوضع إشارات تحذيرية/إرشادية معينة ، أو ممرات مشاه مؤقتة مناسبة .​ 
ويجب ألا تتـعجل البدأ في الأعمـال قبل الدراسة المتأنية للخطة في ظل إعتبارات كثيرة ، ذكرنا بعضها ، ونضيف إليها أعياد رسمية/مناسبات عامة ، موسم أمطار/عواصف . ما أود التركيز عليه هنـا هو ضرورة دراسة تأثيرات المشروع من كافة الجوانب وعدم ترك أي شىء للصدفة .​ 
سيتـكـفل الإستشاري بدراسة مدى ملاءمة خطة العمـل وإلتزامها بتحقيق أهداف وشروط المشروع ، وعليك هنا الإنتباه إلى كافة الملاحظات التي قد يثيرها الإستشاري ومناقشته فيها بغرض الفهـم وليس المجادلة .​ 
لقد أطلت في مرحلة " بداية المشروع " لأهميـتها حيث سيعـتـمد عليها نجاح المشروع أو فشله لا قدر الله .​ 
لابد كذلك (بعد إعتماد خطة العمل ، وبدأ المرحلة الأولى) من متابعة التنـفيذ وإجراء مراجعة وتقييم مستمر للخطة ومدى كفاءتها ، ما إذا كانت هناك مشاكل تعترضها .​ 
أكتفي بهذا القدر وأترك المجال للزملاء للإضافة .
وبالتوفيق​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الأستاذ المهندس حسن مشهور و بارك الله فيك

معلومات ثرية أتحفتني بها و نوّرتني بها


----------



## حسن مشهور (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ/ أبو بدر المحترم

لا شـكر على واجب ، وأتمنى أن أكون قد أفدت ولو بقدر بسيط .

أخي ،،
أود أن أضـيف بضرورة إسـتغلالك الأمثل للوقت - خاصة وأنت لازلت في بداية المشروع - وذلك بقراءة العقد وإشتراطاته بعناية فائقة ، والإحتفاظ بملاحظاتك جانباً لسؤال الإستشاري - أو أحد الزملاء من أعضاء فريق العمـل من ذوي الخبرة - وذلك بغرض التعرف على المصطلحات الفنية والقانونية المختلفة ، وكذلك .. فهـم مسؤوليات وصلاحيات (Duties, Roles & Responsibilties) أطراف العقد (المهندس ، المقاول ، الإستشاري) ، نطاق الأعمال (Scope of Works) لكل من المقاول والإستشاري ، شـروط التعـاقد العـامة والخاصة (General Conditions of Contract and its' Particular Application) ، المعـلومات/المستـندات (Contract Deliverables) المفروض على المقاول تقديمها - وعلى وجه الخصوص برنامج التنفيذ المقترح - ، وأنصح بالإنصات الجيد للمناقشات التعاقدية في هذا الخصوص ، والسبب وراء إتخاذ كل طرف من أطراف العقد لموقف بذاته ، ولا تخجل من طرح أسئلتك إذا إلتبس عليك الأمر (وقد تفاجأ أن كثير من الحضور لا يعرفون ولكن يمنعهم الخجل من السؤال) .

وستجد في نهاية العقد بإذن الله حصيلة لا يستهان بها من المعرفة والخبرة . 
وتذكر أن الخبرة لا تتراكم بمجرد إكتشافنا/إبرازنا لمشكلة ما ، بل في كيفية إيجاد حلول لها .

وبالتوفيق


----------



## سلامه (5 نوفمبر 2008)

أؤوكد على مقاله الأخ حسن مشهور، ان أهم ما يجب أن تعرفه كممثل للمالك هو العقد وكيف يوزع العقد المسؤوليات والصلاحيات بين الأطراف المختلفة، برأيي أن ممثل المالك عادة ليس من الضروري أن يدخل في صلب الأمور الفنية وخصوصا مع وجود مكتب أستشاري مشرف (مهندس) عليك بقرأة العقد جيدا ومتابعة تقدم العمل و الأستعانه بالله


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (5 نوفمبر 2008)

احسنت اخونا الكريم م حسن مشهور
في ضرورة التركيز على فهم العقد
والواجبات والمسئوليات التي تتوزع بين المالك والمقاول ( حيث فهمت من صدر الموضوع انه لايوجد مكتب استشاري) 


واود اضيف في هذا السياق
انه من النقاط الفارقة الفاصلة 
بين فريق العمل بالمشروع خلال التنفيذ
هي
قراءة وتفهم والتعرف على جميع مستندات المشروع من :
- مخططات 
-اسئلة واجوبة للمقاولين (ان وجدت)
- جداول الكميات
- كراسة المواصفات الفنية 
- اي مخاطبات او مراسلات تمت بين المالك والمقاول بخصوص المشروع وتم اشمالها بالعقد (Addendum)

- وغيرها ان وجد

حقيقة 
من يقرأ بتمعن تلك المستندات ويستفسر عن كل ما فيها
يكون مميزا في ادائه بالمشروع


فكثيرا جدا ما يحتاج الفريقين ( او الثلاث فرق لو ان هناك مكتبا استشاريا مشرفا )
يحتاجون لادلة تؤكد رأيا يطرحه احد الاطراف وقد يرفضه احدهم

فهنا يبرز دور دراسة وتفهم مستندات المشروع جميعها 
بما فيها شروط العقد نفسها وبنوده كما افاد بذلك اخونا م حسن مشهور


وكما تعلمنا في المشاريع

انه كلما اعطيت المشروع من وقتك وعقلك وفهمك لمستنداته وظروفه 
كلما اعطاك الله نجاحا وتفوقا وتألقا في الاداء بهذا المشروع

*​


----------



## mos (6 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى الكريم ...

عليك أن تعتقد دائما أن تخطيط المشروع ككل لم يكنمل بعد وأعنى الخطة أى ال plan وهى تكون عبارة عن دفتر يبدأ بسطر وتتزايد المعلومات به يوميا وعمليا سيكتمل التخطيط بنهايات المشروع ويتوافق مع الدروس المستفادة.

وهذا يسمى progressive elaboration + rolling wave planning

مع التحية


----------



## eng_houssam (7 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم أبا بدر : 
إن أي مشروع سواء كان كبيراً أو صغيراً لابد له من المرور بمراحل واضحة لكي يتم الوصول بنهاية المطاف إلى الصياغة الكاملة للمشروع وجعله واقعاً.
وأنا وحسب مافهمت من سؤالك أنت أخي ترغب في الوصول إلى رؤية كاملة وتصور لمراحل المشروع وطبيعة سيره.

المرحلة الأولى : مرحلة الرؤية والفكرة Vision and Mission Phase

هذه المرحلة تعتبر حجر الأساس لولادة أي مشروع وهي عبارة عن اقتراح الأفكار ووضع التصورات للمشروع الذي يرغب به مالك القعار أو مالك المشروع تحويله إلى الواقع ونقله إلى الحقيقة .
في هذه المرحلة يجتمع عادة المالك مع أعضاء ادارة المشروع أو يمكن ان يكون منظمي المشروع لتبدأ عملية المناقشة حول ماهية المشروع ومن ثم ماهو الهدف منه والمهمة المرجوة من تنفيذه.
طبعاً هذه المرحلة مهمة أيضاً لأنه مع انطلاق هذه المرحلة يتم تحديد استراتيجيات المشروع والأهداف 
يقوم عادة مالك المشروع وبالمناقشة مع مهندسين متخصصين في الإدارة وأيضاً متخصصين اقتصاديين لوضع الخطوط الرئيسية للمشروع.

المرحلة الثانية : مرحلة وضع العرض والمخططات Planing Phase
في هذه المرحلة يتم البدء بعملية صياغة وترجمة الأفكار المرجوة من المشروع إلى مخططات وحسابات .
تقوم الشركة الانشائية الدارسة للمشروع ومن خلال جهازي الهندسي المكامل ( مهندسين مدنيين وكهربائيين وميكانيين ..... متخصصين ) بوضع المخططات الهندسية اللازمة لتنفيذ المشروع وكما ان جهاز اشرافي آخر يقوم بإعداد المناقصة ووضع الحسابات اللازمة لها حيث يقوم مهندسين اخصائيين اقتصاديين بإعداد هذه المناقصة ومن ثم لابد من دراسة ملفات المناقصة قانونياً من قبل القسم القانوني ومن ثم يتم مناقشة المخططات المعمارية والانشائية مع مالك المشروع فيما اذا كان هذا يحقق الرغبة والأفكار المطروحة من مالك المشروع وفي حال القبول والتوقيع عليها تصبح جاهزة لعملية التنفيذ واظهارها للنور

طبعاً هذه المرحلة حساسة جداً لأنه ضمن هذه المرحلة يجب دراسة امكانية تحقيق الربح من المشروع والوقت الزمني اللازم لتنفيذه وأيضا رأس المال اللازم توظيفه من أجل التنفيذ وعلاوة على ذلك يتم تحديد كل المخاطر المتعلة بتنفيذ هذا المشروع والموعوقات المستقبلية الممكنة .
أي خطأ في تقدير أي أمر من هذه الأمور سوف يكلف الكثير من المال وقد لا يحقق المشروع الهدف المرجو منه

المرحلة الثالثة : مرحلة تنفيذ المشروع execution phase
تبدأ هذه المرحلة بعد المصادقة على المخططات والموفقة عليها من قبل مالك المشروع أو من ينوب عنه وهنا تبدأ المباشرة بتنفيذ المشروع مروراً بجميع مراحلة من حفر وتأسيس وبناء هيكلي واكساء وما إلى ذلك مع مراعاة الجانب الزمني لتنفيذ كل مرحلة من مراحل المشروع وهو مايكون مدير المشروع مسؤول عنه .
وأيضاً يجب المحاولة بهذه المرحلة عملية التنفيذ وتفادي جميع المخاطر والمعوقات التي قد تعترض سير التنفيذ .
تتنهي هذه المرحلة عند عملية اكمال المشروع وجاهزية لتسليمه للمالك.
أهم مايميز هذه المرحلة هو المراقبة الحساسة للبرنامج الزمني الموضوع للمشروع لان أي تأخير قد يكلف الكثير من المال والغرامات.

المرحلة الرابعة : مرحلة تسليم المشروع 
هذه المرحلة تبدأ عند الانتهاء من تنفيذ المشروع وجاهزية للتسليم ليقوم مالك المشروع باستلامه ووضعه في مرحلة الاستثمار والتشغيل.

المرحلة الاخير : مرحلة ضمان سلامة التنفيذ 
هذه المرحلة تبدأ تماماً مع تسلم المالك للمشروع وتوقيه على أوراق الاستلام وهنا تبدأ مرحلة ضمان من طرف الشركة المنفذة لجودة الأعمال المنفذة وتحقيقها للمواصفات المتفق عليها بالقعد وعادة ماتكون مدة الضمان حوالي الـ 4 سنوات كما متعارف عليه في بلد اقامتي.


كل هذه المراحل تمثل دورة حياة المشروع .

أرجو ان اكون قد افدت والله اعلم


----------



## virtualknight (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ثروة من المعلومات لم تترك لنا بصراحة أي سؤال بدون إجابة لذا شكري وامتناني العميق لجهودكم


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (16 نوفمبر 2008)

أساتذتي الكرام

The Shooter
نهر النيييل
حسن مشهور
سلامه
mos
eng_houssam
virtualknight

أشكركم جزيل الشكر و بارك الله فيكم 
استفدت من مشاركاتكم كثيرا


----------

